# saving elect.costs



## ronsr (Sep 11, 2007)

How about building a set up that will alternate its light sources ther by saving on overall elect.costs.
exam:build a three light system of say three 600wt.hid,hps lights to go over lets say a 4x6 or 8 area.then when your 12/12 cycle starts you go.
2lghts on for 2hrs then 1 light on for 2hrs all in one 12 hr session.this would cut your over all electric expence by 1/2 on your lights alone.this can be done I think because plants take along time to assimilate light.so the diference in lighting would make no difference to the plants.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't get it.. why not just run one light for 12 hrs?


----------



## ronsr (Sep 11, 2007)

because two lights for that size of grow is closer to optimun as far as lumens per sq.ft.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 12, 2007)

Fluorescent bulbs are a cheap alternative. Hardly heat up and use like 70% less energy than other bulbs. You just have to buy some sort of fixture, that's not too expensive.



*DON'T FORGET TO BUY THE ENERGY SAVER BULBS, it should say somewhere on the box*


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 12, 2007)

I dig your plan man.  Yield would be decreased a little... But nothing too much to be concerned about.  What I would do is run one light for the first three hours and then blast it with both for 6 hours (midday type deal)... Then for the final three hour stretch just use one light.  

Oh, BTW WhoaWhoa.  CFLs are much more expensive to use than an HID.  They are much less efficient in their Lumen/Watt output.


----------

